# Good Price on HS Intake



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

Ptuning.com, has a pretty decent price on HS intake for our cars. 189.00+free shipping. I just picked one up. Just though Id share.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

that is a good deal!!! THANKS MAN


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

but thsts wierd how it list from 1995-1997, would it fit on my 98!?!?


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Too bad they don't ship to Hawaii.  

-verno


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *but thsts wierd how it list from 1995-1997, would it fit on my 98!?!? *


yes sir...not sure why people do that.....u have the ga16..it'll fit 95-99 chassis(b14)


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

~TTT~

For everyone to see


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ptuning is a great dealer...
fast shipping and great packing....


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

DO you get everything with it, I mean it looks kinda incomplete in the pic they have on the site


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *DO you get everything with it, I mean it looks kinda incomplete in the pic they have on the site *


it only comes with an air filter and pieces of raw sheetmetal, you have to fabricate your own mandrel-bent tubing and mounting hardware


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

hehehe, smahatma I hope your kidding about that. But thats a pretty nice deal. I'm gonna need to get in on that along with the UR pulley gb.


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

you would like to think so, wouldnt u?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

They say at the bottom of the pic that its a SAMPLE image, and that actual product may vary. If its cold air, then I dont know why it would be incomplete, Im sure its the whole unit.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

is ptuning.com a reputable place to buy from?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

togenji said:


> *is ptuning.com a reputable place to buy from? *



yes I have orderd 3 times and each tim I had my shipment in two days...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i had a coupon for that website, i have to find it.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

sweet, hopefully i can go order it on friday.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

after the UR pulley GB and the HS header gb i probably be starting a Hot Shot Cold air intake GB... hopefully we can get the price down to a reasonable level so alot of people can join in.

but that is a really good price for an intake 190 free shipping.. that bad @ all.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *after the UR pulley GB and the HS header gb i probably be starting a Hot Shot Cold air intake GB... hopefully we can get the price down to a reasonable level so alot of people can join in.
> 
> but that is a really good price for an intake 190 free shipping.. that bad @ all. *


What kind of price range do you think you could get in the group buy? Since I'm going for the UR pulley gb, I'm just wonder if I should just go ahead and buy the intake at ptuning.com


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

togenji said:


> *What kind of price range do you think you could get in the group buy? Since I'm going for the UR pulley gb, I'm just wonder if I should just go ahead and buy the intake at ptuning.com *


do wat u must... check out the group buy section for prices for the pulley...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

Just received my HS intake today. For all of you who need re-assurance thats its the WHOLE unit, it is. Everything is included! Just thought Id share.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

how long from when you ordered it did you recieve it?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I just ordered mine.. I think they were out of stock though.. But I did pay for it now anyhow. Somehow it rang up for $180.45... odd


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

It was shipped out on the 19th and I got it today. It was shipped from VA and I live in WI. Not bad for free shipping.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

with the coupon itll be as much as se7enty paid including shipping.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

ordered mine on the 19th. havent heard anything yet though.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

How can you get a coupon from their store? By being a member?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I have no clue. When I checked out it took 5% off my order. 

Also, I just called to ask when they will get them back in (they are out of stock right now.. and when I ordered it..) and they guy said he would give me ANOTHER 5% off my order when it ships.


That's a hell of a good deal... 
I think it will end up being around $172 SHIPPED

Wow..


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeah, lucky you getting two 5% discounts. Although it kinda sucks to have to wait another 2-3 weeks to get the part.


----------

